# CAA Tow Question



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Today my car started making very loud metal scrapping sounds and I am thinking its the brakes. If I call CAA would they tow the car for this reason, it does drive but the noise is bad and I would rather not risk doing more damage driving it to the dealer. Thanks for any info.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Ask the tow operator for a flat bed to load the vehicle to avoid further damage.

A thought. If there had been no noise at all and suddenly there are loud scraping sounds, it could be a pebble caught between a brake pad and rotor. Often backing up a bit and then forward a bit a few times will drop the pebble out. The safe solution though is to have it towed. 

Other rotating issues usually develop slowly over time getting continuously louder, such as a wheel bearing or a CV joint.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not familiar with CAA but I did have tow insurance with my auto insurance once. If I recall the only time they would not pay for the tow is if the car was in my driveway. I think it had to be a roadside emergency, but I am going by memory. Like most insurance after about 2 claims, even though I am sure I paid more to them in premium over the years, then they ever paid to me in the claims, they cancelled it. It was of very little value to me, anyway, as I just explained.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I have Canadian Tire auto club and they would definitely tow or more likely, load my car on a tilt n load (flatbed) for that. CAA should take it to the garage for you. Better safe than sorry, if you think the brakes are bad. Can't hurt to call them up and ask them. Tell them the brakes are failing and you are afraid to drive it.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

There are numerous reasons why you could be hearing a loud sound. Some minor, some major but the point is you don't know what the problem is, only that there is a problem. CAA will tow your car to a garage of your choice, the only caveat is depending on which type of coverage you have with them, is the distance they will tow differs and the number of times per year they will tow differs. 

In some cases, they may send someone who attempts to reconcile the problem in situ before deciding to tow.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Today my car started making very loud metal scrapping sounds and I am thinking its the brakes. If I call CAA would they tow the car for this reason, it does drive but the noise is bad and I would rather not risk doing more damage driving it to the dealer. Thanks for any info.


No problem doing that. You will just use up one of your CAA tow allowances. CAA in Kingston does have flat bed trucks. I saw then use one on my friend's car that just had a dead battery. I wouldn't drive car until you know what the problem is. If you would go to dealer, I assume it is a newish car? Being weekends and holidays, you may be without a car for a while. Otherwise there may be some garages open. Even Canadian Tire! 

I would jack each front wheel up and spin the wheel. If it is the brakes you will hear the noise. Also try rocking wheel - could be a bad wheel bearing. Rear may not be as easy as you may need to get both wheels off the ground. Find a friend with a floor jack and jack under the differential until both wheel come off ground. Put some chocks under the front wheels while doing this. 

Good Luck


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

CAA will definitely tow if you think your brakes are bad. Tell them you don't feel safe driving it, and it's plenty good. The driver won't care at all, he's getting paid.

As far as getting a flat bed for a small car. They're unlikely to do it, and in my humble opinion totally unnecessary unless you have a full size truck, or a true full size SUV. Even if you have an AWD little SUV, a regular tow truck with dollies is plenty. They are fewer flatbeds out there, and they cost more.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good tip, I actually had a scheduled B1 service done a few weeks back and part of this is to service the front and rear brakes so it will be interesting to see what the issue is on Monday.


----------

